# money transfer



## UigAv13 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi, I sold an apartment in Spain, and would like to buy an apartment in the US. Can I transfer the money (200,000€) from my Spanish bank account to my US bank account? Do I have to fill any IRS form to justify the money? Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, the bank is responsible for filing the appropriate forms regarding transfers of $10,000 or more. If you are doing a bank-to-bank transfer, your banks will probably ask you a few questions regarding the source of the funds and the purpose of the transfer - but basically they should handle it for you.


----------



## UigAv13 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks very much for helping me with this question!


----------

